# Abandoned hotel



## bartje (Aug 8, 2008)

During my holiday in northern Italy i found this abandoned hotel.
Its in a place that has many thermal-baths, and the hotel dates from around 1920.
The last 10 years its abandoned.

More pictures at the website.

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 8, 2008)

Jeez, you keep finding new things to explore. This one is gorgeous, love the first pic of the outside. Love those main stairs, and the lift, and that ceiling pic is awesome. 

Excellent pics as always, 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## fire*fly (Aug 8, 2008)

what a fantastic place, picture 3 & 5 my favourites


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, that is so gorgeous...so many nice details. Love the one on your website taken by a window with a brightly coloured ceiling fresco (different to the one shown here). Lovely find.


----------



## boxerheaven (Aug 8, 2008)

wow that looks good


----------



## Moo Cocoon (Aug 8, 2008)

I love these!


Would you be happy to share location details with me? prob going to italy and would be interested to find out if it will be anywhere near us....

I can send you my email if you want to keep it private.

Cheers

M.C.


----------



## huggles (Aug 9, 2008)

Amazing find and hard to believe it was closed only ten years ago. I hope they don't tare it down.


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 9, 2008)

Fantastic place.Well done mate.That ceiling is awesome.


----------



## crumbler (Aug 10, 2008)

love banisters and the lift cage


----------



## natalion (Aug 10, 2008)

That is amazing.

This place looks really cool. Like something out of a movie. Must have been amazing to look around!


----------



## Nigelwyn (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice sepia tones.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 30, 2009)

That's an impressive facade and I love the old time elevator  Any idea if it saw use as a barracks during WW2? Also, if you have a panorama view of the front of the buildings I'd really like to see it.


----------

